# Le Mans Classic 2012



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Realise it's a long way off but our thoughts are turning to next years event.

Having attended every Le Mans Classic to date by sports car, the hotels are getting stupidly expensive as the tour operators clean up. So, we are thinking about taking the M/Home next year.

Anyone out there attended the Classic in their M/Home? Any hints as to who to use for pitch booking etc would be greatly appreciated.

Also, how many of you M/Homers plan to attend next year?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Never been, but would love to go. Will follow this thread with interest !


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Good news Dealgan. It's only just over 200 miles so easy to drive from Calais.

It really is a superb weekend. Have a look at the 2010 website.

http://www.lemansclassic.com/en/s01_home/s01p01_home.php

It would be good to get sufficient interest and have a MHF group go to the event.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

b2tus said:


> It would be good to get sufficient interest and have a MHF group go to the event.


That indeed would be a good idea, I could see it being very popular. What we would need would be someone who has experience of the event who can give some guidance on best places to camp etc. I'm sure there are several members who have done it before.

I believe there are also good classic race events at Spa and Nurburgring, would these be interesting to visit?


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

The Spa meeting (23-25 September) is very popular, we have made a few visits in the past, never tried the Oldtimer at the Nurburgring in August, but hear good things.

Several of the races at both events are provided by the Masters Series who are based in Milton Keynes http://www.themastersseries.com/


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

another great event is the Magnys Cours classic April 30th and May 1st very few brits seem to go to this one we have entered our car for the 2nd time


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The meeting at Spa in September (every year) is superb and features a 6 hour endurance race also.

Amazing scenery as the circuit is bang in the middle of the Ardennes.

There is a new classic car race weekend at Spa and will be held over the weekend of 28/29 May. I am getting a quote from a tour operator for this event as the pitches are at Camping Eau Rouge (by the famous part of the track).

IMHO, Spa is the best circuit bar non and the area is outstanding.

A MHF group to Spa in May would be an excellent choice for this year.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We went to the Classic in 2010 in addition to the 24Hrs

We camped trackside at Maison Blanche

Pitches are numbered and measure 7 x 5 Metres

We originally purchased 1 Large Camping Spot ( which is 3 normal ones and measures 15x 7 metres ) from the ACO.

Later someone else wanted to come so we contacted Paul, at Just Tickets (http://www.justticketsandmotoring.co.uk/) and asked if there was any possibilty he could supply a spot next to the one we had already purchased. I was expecting a flat refusual, but he said when we knew what we were allocated let him know the numbers, and he'd either give us a spot next to ours if he had it, or we'd send him our tickets and he'd send us a couple of adjoining spots.

Brilliant service.

The ticket agencies usually want to sell you 2 admission tickets per camping spot (or 6 if it's a large spot)

Anything else, just shout

Andrew


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*2012 classic*



b2tus said:


> Good news Dealgan. It's only just over 200 miles so easy to drive from Calais.
> 
> It really is a superb weekend. Have a look at the 2010 website.
> 
> ...


Put me down for that if you can get it together.
Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to Angeuleme - Race De Ramparts in September 2010, this is also a worthy event to attend.

held each year, classic racing, sports, etc race round the city ramparts, and the displays of cars in the town is incredible.

This is held every year.

I agree about Spa being a lovely area, and a super track. I have been there twice for F1 racing.

I will watch this thread with interest, as I also might like to go to LeMans Classic, and have not been before.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Agree that Angouleme is worthy of consideration.

http://www.circuit-des-remparts.com/index2-lang-uk.html

My only concern if we are getting a group together is the distance to the area. Both Le Mans and Spa are inside a 4 hour drive so workable for long weekends for those that don't want or can't make a longer trip of it.

So we have three options in 2011 for a classic car meeting in France.

a. The new Spa classic car meeting in May.

b. the Angouleme Circuit du Ramparts classic car meeting in September.

c. the Spa 6 hours classic car meeting in September.

Not sure how we move this forward. Perhaps Gaspode could put his Mod's hat on and advise his view? How about a poll open for say 2 weeks to decide which meeting gets the most votes? Any other ideas out there?

For 2012, it has to be the Classic Le Mans meeting but what about 2011?


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorreeeee. delete reference to France. Spa is of course in Belgium!!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

b2tus said:


> Perhaps Gaspode could put his Mod's hat on and advise his view?


Hi b2tus
All you need really is to get a proposal together. You'll need to know the dates, camping place and costs etc. All the attendees would need to book their own site/ferry etc. and my advice would be to keep things as informal as possible. As a meet you can't use any of the MHF Rally Group facilities such as T/P insurance so make sure you only "coordinate" things rather than become a formal "organiser". Don't agree to handle any money on behalf of others or put yourself in a position where you might end up liable for anything. We've coordinated overseas meets for the past three years without any great problems so if you want any guidance, PM me.

Once you've got all your details together I'll help you list it in the meets section if you contact me.

As a "classic" owner, I may be interested in coming along myself but unfortunately May would be out as we're already committed to other MHF events, probably a good few potential attendees would also be the same. September sounds a much more practical proposition.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'd say Le Mans is nearer 300 miles from Calais.

The trackside camping was opened from Thursday onwards, so to do it properly you're probably looking at a week away.

Now how should I say this, it is a very male orientated event, and I'm not sure all of the ladies would enjoy it. Something to be aware of.

Andrew


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

That is good info about the camping.

I often wondered if it was properly organised pitches or just "put your tent where you find a space" sort of thing. 

Anyone got any pics of being there before, or any pointer to see what its actually like... The camping, that is - not the racing  

I'd be coming from Ireland, so must check into possible routes.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

dealgan said:


> Anyone got any pics of being there before, or any pointer to see what its actually like... The camping, that is - not the racing
> 
> I'd be coming from Ireland, so must check into possible routes.


Here are some pics from 2008 Le Mans 24 Hours, the camping arrangement is identical.

Link Here

Andrew


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Andrew.. Thats exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google turned this up

booking forms for above


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

if this is still a runner can someone keep us posted, whether it be this year or next year, would be great to arrange a group of m/homes , the link above to the campsite looks like fun


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

This might be a runner after all - We will only be an hour and a half down the road while it is on. Pure co-incidence 

Any further advice / suggestions on taking in this event with a couple of boys (9 & 11) in tow ?

Should I be planning on 2 nights there ?
We would be coming from a campsite only 1.5 hours away, staying here for a night or 2, then going back to another campsiteanother night or 2 of holidays before the ferry home.

I've never camped at an event like this, so have no idea what to expect, apart from the photos posted earlier in this thread.

All advice & suggestions welcomed, no matter how basic 
 

Thanks,
Declan


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

TR5 said:


> I went to Angeuleme - Race De Ramparts in September 2010, this is also a worthy event to attend.
> 
> held each year, classic racing, sports, etc race round the city ramparts, and the displays of cars in the town is incredible.
> 
> ...


How did you manage for overnighting in the MH at Angouleme? We live an hour or so away and would love to go, but I understand that parking is very limited.


----------

